# I just bought a milling machine but now I have to get it from Fort Mac....



## thriller007 (May 24, 2020)

Any of you guys on here travel back and forth to fort Mac? I just bought a Craftex CX601 project milling machine and need to get it southern to Calgary.


----------



## YYCHM (May 24, 2020)

Nice!  How/where did you find that one?  How much?


----------



## thriller007 (May 24, 2020)

Found it on Kijiji about about 1/2 hour after it was listed. The guy needed a machine and this one has some electrical problems and won’t run


----------



## YYCHM (May 24, 2020)

Is the Kijiji ad still up?  I can't find anything like that?


----------



## thriller007 (May 24, 2020)

Sorry down now.


----------



## YYCHM (May 24, 2020)

You going to share what you paid for it?

Hard to picture that that thing weights 600 lbs?

PM @Chicken lights he might have some insight as to how to contact a trucker coming out of Mac with spare deck space.


----------



## Chicken lights (May 24, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> You going to share what you paid for it?
> 
> Hard to picture that that thing weights 600 lbs?
> 
> PM @Chicken lights he might have some insight as to how to contact a trucker coming out of Mac with spare deck space.


That thing would be better off on a skid and thrown in a van or straight truck, honestly. Then taken to a cross dock 

Or just rent a van and buy a buddy a couple cases of beer. 

Weren’t you JUST saying you wanted to go for a road trip?


----------



## thriller007 (May 24, 2020)

It was listed for $1500 but bought for $1300. I have a truck but no time. I know the motor runs and the board has been replaced but still not running. I need  hold down kit vice and collets now as well.


----------



## thriller007 (May 24, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> You going to share what you paid for it?
> 
> Hard to picture that that thing weights 600 lbs?
> 
> PM @Chicken lights he might have some insight as to how to contact a trucker coming out of Mac with spare deck space.


Here are the specs for it. https://www.busybeetools.com/products/milling-machine-with-digital-readout-cx601.html
looks like 
Overall Dimensions: 850mm x 890mm x 1120mm (33.4" x 35" x 44")
Net Weight (approx): 240 Kg, 529 lbs
Shipping Weight (approx): 280 Kg, 617 lbs


----------



## historicalarms (May 25, 2020)

Just google "daily shipping to Ft mac" and I bet you end up with a list as long as your arm, some will surely go all the way to Cowtown.
   Chicken is right, have it bolted to a pallet and specify to whomever you hire, to be shipped on an LTL dry van load , you will pay only the sq footage trailer floor space taken up by the pallet, others will pay there share so cost becomes manageable.
   tons of building supplies being shipped to Ft. Mac now because of flood damage so a lot of trucks returning to Ed. with no load at all so might even find someone that will haul for a portion of his fuel cost to return to civilization for a "paying load".


----------



## Tom O (May 26, 2020)

I had that problem on mine too it was the fuse holder!


----------



## thriller007 (May 26, 2020)

Tom O said:


> I had that problem on mine too it was the fuse holder!


Great! That will be the first thing I will check.


----------



## thriller007 (May 26, 2020)

So the trucking company Manitoulen is just a 6 min drive from this guys house. Lives on Beaconhill drive. Anybody on the forum have a truck without a canopy and is close to that? Seller can get an engine hoist to throw in the truck and you just have to drop it off. If so we can work something out?


----------



## Colten Edwards (May 27, 2020)

manitoulen usually have a liftgate on there 5 ton and semi's. if so, just need it put on a pallet as the driver will have a pallet jack


----------



## thriller007 (May 27, 2020)

Colten Edwards said:


> manitoulen usually have a liftgate on there 5 ton and semi's. if so, just need it put on a pallet as the driver will have a pallet jack


Yes you are right they will pick up at the house. The problem is the pickup at the house, a 6 min drive from the depo costs more then the trip 10 hours south.


----------



## thriller007 (Jun 2, 2020)

The big paperweight is on the way. Shipped Manitoulin. Actually sitting in Calgary since this morning.  Will be at its new home tomorrow. Then time to tear into this thing to figure it out.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 3, 2020)

Where in Calgary are you I have 2 sets of brushes for the 601 I'm in Doverglen.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 3, 2020)

I also have a spare motor.


----------



## thriller007 (Jun 3, 2020)

Well it made it in one piece now I just have to figure out how to get it running but will start a different thread for that.


----------



## thriller007 (Jun 8, 2020)

Ok making some progress. Cabinets ripped out and mill going in. Now I just need a spot to put the stuff that was in the cabinets as well as the welder and compressor. I knew this garage was too small when I built it....


----------



## DPittman (Jun 8, 2020)

thriller007 said:


> I knew this garage was too small when I built it....



Ya i think garages are sort of like lathes and milling machines....you often wish you had a larger model.  When I built my single car garage everyone asked me why I wasn't building a bigger one and I told them because it started as a garden shed and grew from there and I had to draw the line!  While I still wish a little that I could have a bigger garage and machinery I sure appreciate what I have and have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## thriller007 (Jun 8, 2020)

DPittman said:


> Ya i think garages are sort of like lathes and milling machines....you often wish you had a larger model.  When I built my single car garage everyone asked me why I wasn't building a bigger one and I told them because it started as a garden shed and grew from there and I had to draw the line!  While I still wish a little that I could have a bigger garage and machinery I sure appreciate what I have and have a lot of fun with it.


You are right. About 2 years Ago I dug the pavement up to put a gas line out there and have appreciated that. I had heat in there before but it was an old oil burning furnace that I had to haul fuel in Jerry cans to a small 60l tank I had. Either way looking at other peoples set ups I feel fortunate to have a heated area to go into.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 8, 2020)

That's a really good picture you posted.  Having seen the base I appreciate the size and class of your machine now.

Making chips yet?

Craig


----------



## thriller007 (Jun 8, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> That's a really good picture you posted.  Having seen the base I appreciate the size and class of your machine now.
> 
> Making chips yet?
> 
> Craig


Not yet but hopefully today. I need to attach the square tubing to the stand first. I will go back to work on it now.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 8, 2020)

thriller007 said:


> Not yet but hopefully today. I need to attach the square tubing to the stand first. I will go back to work on it now.



Square tubing?


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 8, 2020)

thriller007 said:


> Well it made it in one piece now I just have to figure out how to get it running but will start a different thread for that.



What did the shipping come to in the end?

Craig


----------



## thriller007 (Jun 8, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> What did the shipping come to in the end?
> 
> Craig


It was under $150 since I had a friend that was able to pick it up and drop it off right at the trucking depot. Would have been over $320 if the trucking company had to go pick it up.


----------



## YYCHM (Jun 8, 2020)

thriller007 said:


> It was under $150 since I had a friend that was able to pick it up and drop it off right at the trucking depot. Would have been over $320 if the trucking company had to go pick it up.



Wow... you did well then.  A $2700 machine for less than $1500!


----------



## thriller007 (Jun 9, 2020)

Yes you are right. I took a chance buying a machine from far away that honestly came in pretty rough looking. I put a bunch of elbow grease into it to get it cleaned up. I did not know how much I was going to have to invest into it. If just the speed control card was fried again that would be over $300 plus wait times to get it. I do owe a couple people some time for their help. But in the end so far it was a win. Still have yet to make a chip but hope too soon.


----------



## Tom O (Jun 9, 2020)

$300? I bought a card from them when the (can’t think of the name) Round circular thing wrapped in copper anyways during heavy use it melted the solder and being on the roof of the box fell onto the wires below, the card only cost me around 50 bucks I believe.
   As I said before I have a spare 90volt motor but no power for it, on Amazon I found for $46.00 a 110 volt to 90 volt with speed control. I’m currently planing a 72 x2 belt grinder build with bells and whistles built in.


----------



## thriller007 (Jun 9, 2020)

Tom O said:


> $300? I bought a card from them when the (can’t think of the name) Round circular thing wrapped in copper anyways during heavy use it melted the solder and being on the roof of the box fell onto the wires below, the card only cost me around 50 bucks I believe.
> As I said before I have a spare 90volt motor but no power for it, on Amazon I found for $46.00 a 110 volt to 90 volt with speed control. I’m currently planing a 72 x2 belt grinder build with bells and whistles built in.


Great to know I just had BusyBee quote me on the speed control card.


----------

